# Logging question



## pavlar (Sep 29, 2021)

Why does yum.log appear in /var/log ? But yum belongs to RedHat, CentOS etc


----------



## eternal_noob (Sep 29, 2021)

Maybe it belongs to sysutils/dnf?


----------



## zirias@ (Sep 29, 2021)

It definitely doesn't belong to the base system.

And then, more often then not, looking at the _contents_ gives you some first hints


----------



## pavlar (Sep 29, 2021)

Not installed    pkg info | grep dnf


----------



## SirDice (Sep 29, 2021)

`pkg info -x linux_base`?


----------



## pavlar (Sep 29, 2021)

pkg info -x linux_base
pkg: No package(s) matching linux_base


----------



## pavlar (Sep 29, 2021)

Sorry, this is from the line of my script that I used on CentOS to clear logs. Forgot to delete it
cat /dev/null > yum.log


----------



## zirias@ (Sep 29, 2021)

There's truncate(1). It also has an option to avoid unnecessary creation of files.


----------

